# Dear Pearl



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

It was a year ago today that I lost you. I still miss you every day, Pretty Girl. I can at least think of you and smile now at the cute and funny things you did. I still remember your scratchy meow and your loud, wonderful purr. I often think of how you'd tilt your head up for me when I said, "Gimme a kiss, Pearlie!" and I'll never forget your voice-activated tail. It never failed to bring a smile to my face when I called your name and you'd flip that tail! There's never going to be another Pearl, that's for sure. Your pawprints are still there on my heart, Pearlie. I hope you found my Dad when you got to Heaven and you told him how much I loved you. Miss you lots.

Love,
Mama

PS- Dad isn't trying to be mean if he calls you an "old string-tail"! That was just his way of making me say, "DAAAAAD! It's a CAT!" He thought that was really funny.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

That's a lovely tribute to your baby. Pearl was such a beautiful girl, it made me smile to read about her "voice activated tail". She was a lucky girl to have such a lovely Mama. x


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You and Pearl were so lucky to have each other. She sounds like a very special little girl. I miss seeing her picture; I've always thought she was beautiful. Those pawprints are permanent, SEW. I have some very much like them.


----------

